# D-Link wireless router password?



## gfr123

I was given a D-Link wireless router from my office for my personal use. There is an old password currently on it and I am unable to reset it with the little black buttom on the back. No one recalls the password at the office. My laptop is recognizing the "security enabled" network. . . am I SOL.

Thanks for any thoughts.

Greg


----------



## johnwill

Actually, if you hold the reset button for 15 seconds, it will indeed reset to factory defaults. If that doesn't work, it's broken anyway.


----------



## WakkieRob

Hi - Is there a Number on the undernethe that says something like wireless key or MAC: if so try these numbers first before you chuck it OK!:wink::wink:


----------



## Cellus

Numbers stamped underneath the router will not have the passphrase for the encrypted wireless connection - this secure connection is _user set_. A MAC address is simply an identifier (like an "address address") for the device itself, that's it.


----------



## Soulblazer91

ok hey. check the model number and manufacturer. do a search for the manual on the manufacturer's site and it should have the default password. alot of times it's just something like

Username: user
Password: <leave blank>

or

admin
password

etc.


----------



## dai

admin
admin


----------

